# Valentines Celebration in Different Countries



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2011)

i need to find how people from different countries celebrate their valentines. this will be a survey. i'll base your locations by your flag, in case you're in different area please say so. Include what type of person are you, programmer, teacher, teen, gamer, etc as your description. Your age also. You can tell anything on how you celebrate valentines. Please no trolling flaming. You may also Discuss how others celebrate as well as oppose their way of celebrating. 

Age:
Description of Yourself: 

How do you Celebrate?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2011)

ahw, no one wants to answer?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll bite.

Age is on my profile if you care.
Description: Gamer, people lover some days, people loather others.

I don't do much of anything for Valentines Day. In fact, I do nothing. It is nothing but a consumer holiday with no real meaning unless you used the forced upon meaning that is nothing but a way to get you to spend money. Yeah, I have no girlfriend.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 3, 2011)

it's not about me, but about the French people in general.

Both Man and woman can give a gift to his/her lover.
The gift can be anything depending the degree of relationship, from flowers to jewelry, to going out or diner to restaurant, etc.

They don't offer anything to other people (like Japanese do with chocolate offered to all the classroom opposite sex, etc.).
In France it's only between lovers.
There's no age limit or social status specification.

There are also a lot of people not doing anything, either because they don't care, or they think it's only a economic event (good day for flowers seller), and they don't need a specific day in the year to make present to their lovers.


----------

